# New battery module design



## RoadToLevel5 (Aug 3, 2017)

Assuming the SR gets the new battery technology, do you think it would get more range than 220 miles or just be a lighter car than what's been published?

Musk during investor conference call:
_"We came up with a new design that achieves the same outcome, that's actually lighter, better, cheaper and we will be introducing that around the end of this year - probably reach volume production on that in Q1 or something. That will make the car lighter, better, and cheaper and achieve a higher range."_

https://electrek.co/2018/08/14/tesla-model-3-base-price-coming-new-battery-module-design/


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RoadToLevel5 said:


> Assuming the SR gets the new battery technology, do you think it would get more range than 220 miles or just be a lighter car than what's been published?
> 
> Musk during investor conference call:
> _"We came up with a new design that achieves the same outcome, that's actually lighter, better, cheaper and we will be introducing that around the end of this year - probably reach volume production on that in Q1 or something. That will make the car lighter, better, and cheaper and achieve a higher range."_
> ...


based on the quote from Elon, I'd say they plan to use fewer cells to get to the planned capacity (hence the lighter), so doubt they will increase the mileage, just able to do it with less.


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

Based on this, if they put the same new battery design in the LR future LR 3's should be able to get more range. 
I guess those of use who will not get the new design will lose out some


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Are they actually changing the individual cells or just the pack?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Are they actually changing the individual cells or just the pack?


It sounds like the pack.


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

njkode said:


> Based on this, if they put the same new battery design in the LR future LR 3's should be able to get more range.
> I guess those of use who will not get the new design will lose out some


Or change the voltage parameters on the cells. This will require less cells for SR and LR but may add range to existing LR's through software. May not be all gloom.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

220 always seemed low to me. I bet they add a few more miles, or keep it as a fake underrating like the LR


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

If you look at the Tesla site it indicates standard range is now 215-220, not just 220.


----------



## RoadToLevel5 (Aug 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> based on the quote from Elon, I'd say they plan to use fewer cells to get to the planned capacity (hence the lighter), so doubt they will increase the mileage, just able to do it with less.


If the planned battery capacity (50 kWh) remains the same while the weight drops, the range ought to increase.

The new battery tech should make its way into all models at some point, resulting in either increased range or smaller capacity batteries being utilized to maintain range.

A lot of details left out in his comments.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

RoadToLevel5 said:


> If the planned battery capacity (50 kWh) remains the same while the weight drops, the range ought to increase.
> 
> The new battery tech should make its way into all models at some point, resulting in either increased range or smaller capacity batteries being utilized to maintain range.


I think this is just a small incremental improvement, nothing that would reduce the weight to the degree necessary to improve the rated range.


----------



## mt.west.ev (Jul 7, 2017)

Pure speculation ..... mingled with perhaps a little hope.

Early on, prior to production, Tesla announced the model 3 with 220 mile range for #35k, and for #44k a 310 mile vehicle ,
Since sales commented, the #35k SR has been withheld from the market; meanwhile competition has increased; federal tax incentives will soon be halved; and battery technology has continued to be developed.

Looking at the Model S .... (not sure about the variants), but they were sold in something like 40, 60, 75, and 100 battery configurations. Same basic automobile, but with mostly different batteries. (plus some were computer locked).

A $35k Tesla is a myth .... not profitable, and Tesla shows little interest in selling such a vehicle .... and would likely prefer that buyers forget about past promotions of such a vehicle.

Might Tesla (1Q or 2nd Q 2019) sell a basic Model 3 automobile with any of the add-on options, including battery variants from say, 55 to perhaps up to 100, with corresponding milage and cost enhancements?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

mt.west.ev said:


> Pure speculation ..... mingled with perhaps a little hope.
> 
> Early on, prior to production, Tesla announced the model 3 with 220 mile range for #35k, and for #44k a 310 mile vehicle ,
> Since sales commented, the #35k SR has been withheld from the market; meanwhile competition has increased; federal tax incentives will soon be halved; and battery technology has continued to be developed.
> ...


Funny thing is that Elon ALWAYS makes good on his promises and I highly doubt this one will be any different. Can't tell you the number of "Experts" who said the original roadster was vaporware and would never see the light of day. Oh, and do you remember that "fake" flamethower tweet that everyone doubted? Lets not even get started on re-usable rockets, The Boring company, Hyperloop, etc. etc.....

I'd be willing to say that by this time next year there will be more $35k Tesla's roaming the streets than anyone could possibly imagine right now.

Just my 2 Cents worth........


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Remember when computers took up whole rooms? 

Car battery packs are at about that stage right now where there are breakthroughs around the corner.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mt.west.ev said:


> A $35k Tesla is a myth .... not profitable


SOON....

Once Tesla is averaging over 6000 cars/week, then they'll be able to sell the $35k version of the car at a profit. For Q3, I believe Tesla averaged 4300 cars/week. They're not too far away.

I don't understand why anybody here would call it a "myth". It's in development. It's scheduled to start production in the first half of next year. So Tesla is planning on introducing it.

As far as whether or not it's profitable - that's where scale comes into play. It becomes profitable when Tesla can divide their fixed production costs across 6000 vehicles instead of 4300. Did you see Munro's cost analysis on the Model 3? He estimated 30% profit on a First Production car. That's a cost of $34,300, and that includes per-car labor and logistics in addition to materials. A German engineering firm estimated the cost at only $28,000 for First Production. Tesla's costs will also continuously improve as they keep tweaking things. I have no doubt at this point that the $35k version of the Model 3 will end up being extremely profitable for Tesla.


----------



## mt.west.ev (Jul 7, 2017)

garsh - I accept your comments without rebuttal. It was only a thought.

Personally, I am interested in the lower cost, SR battery, but I am willing, and wanting to add to the price and upgraded the interior, and a color other than black. That puts me around $42 -43k .... I hope that is possible.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

mt.west.ev said:


> Pure speculation ..... mingled with perhaps a little hope.
> 
> A $35k Tesla is a myth .... not profitable, and Tesla shows little interest in selling such a vehicle .... and would likely prefer that buyers forget about past promotions of such a vehicle.


Every Tesla sold, from the Roadster to the Model S to the Model X, and now the highly optioned versions of the Model 3, is funding the development of the base $35k Model 3 as part of Tesla's Master Plan. Elon Musk went a step further by mentioning plans to develop a $25k mass market car in about 5 years. And I believe, barring any worldwide calamity, that this will come to fruition.

Achieving these milestones while growing/sustaining profit margins usually takes years and billions in capital. Tesla _needs_ to sell the more expensive cars first or the company could literally die from being broke.

Revolutionizing new manufacturing methods using the dreadnought "machine that builds the machine" will take Tesla yet to another level where they should be able to produce new vehicle models with very little capital and very little time. The same fundamental principles used to develop SpaceX's reusable rocket program are prime examples of this achievement and are already being applied to Tesla's current and future manufacturing capabilities. Already we know that the Tesla Semi and Model 3 share the same motor components. EDIT: General Assembly Line 4 "the tent" was lightning fast to build from the ground up to produce thousands of Model 3s per week. The $35k base Model 3 shall become a reality sometime late this year or early next year. Model Y manufacturing is expected to be vastly improved over Model 3's manufacturing.

So it's reasonable for us Tesla/Elon Musk believers to expect the following in the next few years:

lower priced Teslas
highest profit margins
fastest delivery times
highest quality products
And no other manufacturer, automotive or otherwise, will come close to Tesla's innovation.

There's loads of evidence of revolutionary achievements across Elon Musk's companies: SpaceX, Boring Company, Neuralink. I suggest to do some research on those. Hopefully it would raise excitement rather than bring forth criticism.


----------

